# First Horror Movie



## Non Compos Mentis

Do you remember the first horror movie that you saw?
I believe the first horror film that I saw was Halloween. I remember seeing this on Halloween after attending a Halloween party. It was a mistake, I was so scared after this movie.


----------



## Sinister

My first Monster movie was *King Kong,* the original. My first TRUE Horror flick was *The Exorcist.* Both put me on a road to which I have never returned.


----------



## Pete

I watched loads of monster movies as a kid, but my first _horror_ movie, the one that gave me nightmares for weeks, was *Dawn of the Dead*. I didn't watch it again until high school, and by that point I could handle just about anything.


----------



## Zombie-F

I honestly don't know what my first was. I remember loving the Creature Double Feature on channel 56, but to remember a specific movie is difficult. I know I saw "Them!" on that show.


----------



## Hauntful

My very first Horror movie would be when I was five years old I seen a glimpse of the movie Cujo that my mom was watching she loves horror movies, and the second movie would be Halloween.


----------



## Lilith

My first was Hellraiser. I remember being young watching that and loving every minute.


----------



## DarkEmpress

I can't really remember my 1st horror movie, but it was either Child's Play, Nightmare on Elm Street, or Leprechan. I do remember watching Tales from the Crypt on HBO and the first couple times I saw it, I was terrified of the Crypt Keeper, but I got over it after about the 3rd or 4th time I saw it.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

I remember my first horror film very well -- it was the Universal classic: "DRACULA!" starring Bela Legosi. Growing up in the 1980s, it was my parents answer to my wanting to watch films such as Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the 13'th. Either way, I remember lacking the maturity to appreciate Dracula the way I do now... back then, it was all about the gore, baby... and Dracula sadly didn't deliver the goods.


----------



## Dreamdemon

first horror film I remember seeing was the Original Friday the 13th...I was 5 at the time ...no really I came out just fine no mental health problems at all LOL  

Next horror film I remember seeing after that was The Exorcist...I am still scared by that film to this day..sad I know 

Aaron


----------



## Rocky

I believe my first horror movie was 'Bug'. Anyone heard of this? _'An earthquake releases a strain of mutant cockroaches with the ability to start fires, which proceed to cause destructive chaos in a small town'._


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Man, I'm getting nightmares just from the synopsis!


----------



## death2u

Carrie. It remains my favorite to this day.


----------



## krypt

i think i was 6 when i saw my first horror movie "the thing" programed me for horror


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Oh man. That's a hard one. I'm sure it was one of the old B&W Monster movies, but can't say which one exactly. I think Frankenstein was first. MY first horror movie was the original Night Of The Living Dead. That freaked me out a little. The first movie I saw with gore in it. I think I saw it on tv one Halloween Eve in 1970 maybe.


----------



## dougspaulding

It's around 1979, I think. I'm not allowed to watch horror films at home (I'm thirteen years old - but still...) so one Friday night while spending the night with my slightly older cousin, he puts on the CBS 10:30 late show: *Phantasm*. Well, The Tall Man scared me sleepless, and I can't thank my cousin enough!


----------



## HibLaGrande

before VCR's we had a projector. My frist horror movies where from the library on reels, sat and watched the wolfman, dracula ,frankenstein and a giant spider with my dad eating popcorn.Don't really know the names all ,black and white whith no sound. I was 3. The spider one is the one that bugged me the most. hehe. I think Poltergiest was the first one that did damage to my psyche though. That damn clown! I still get that image in my head whenever I go to look under my bed. LOL


----------



## claymud

Poltergiest... one of the few I've seen too but I rember it because I didn't find it scary at all. Of course knowing all about Polterguists kinda ruined it too...


----------



## uncle willie

at 42 i'll could tiellyou my frist horror movie.

i do rember as a kid night gallery scared the **** out of me. still hear bitchen from my sister that becuase of me,that she was not allowed to watch it.
i do rember watching "them"''a a kid and i saw "i marries a spacemonster"or something like that when i was t my uncles when i was real small. best i can do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

feldjager said:


> i do rember as a kid night gallery scared the **** out of me. .


Oh yeah! Night Gallery!
That used to scare the crap out of me too!!!


----------



## mrklaw

I think my first was one of the Hammer studios Dracula movies with Christopher Lee. It gave me nightmares but somehow I got addicted.
I also saw the Jaws movies at a young age.


----------



## Michigal

*My first*

Ahhh...the first I remember was Godzilla (the first). I was about 5 or so, I went with my uncle, and he had to spend the entire movie telling me it wasn't real, by explaining how the jaws were obviously fake. I didn't care. I didn't believe him.

Sue


----------



## Death's Door

Boy that is a tough one. I also remember "Creature Double Feature" and watching that on Saturdays. I also remember walking to the movie theater with a bunch of my friends and watching horror film double features. They were definitely the good ole days. It's a shame they don't do that anymore at the theaters. The horror film that scared me as a kid and still I have problems watching is definitely "The Exorcist". I even wanted to go see it at the movies when the re-released it with the new footage and just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Papa Bones

One of the Jaws movies when I was 4 or 5. I was afraid to get in the bathtub for weeks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Papa Bones said:


> I was afraid to get in the bathtub for weeks.


I sure hope that you are past that


----------



## SpectreTTM

I also loved "Creature Double Feature" on Sat on Ch 56 Boston. 
With the Ghoul.
My 1st horror movie that I can remember was either 
"The power" with George Hamilton (The Centrifuge scene.) 
I saw this at the movie theater for $0.50 or 

it was "The Brain That Wouldn't Die" On Creature Double Feature.

I was also scared of the Outer limits "The Mutant"

The exact dates are fuzzy. ;-)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

"Horrors of the Black Museum". Mother and my aunt took us kids to the movies, we were scared for a week. Now my brother and I love to watch those oldies and laugh about how scary they were.


----------



## Otaku

My first ones were "The Screaming Skull" and "The Day of the Triffids", a double feature on a late night horror show. I was about 10 and I don't think I slept for the next two nights.


----------



## Brad Green

'Psycho' at a drive-in theater in my parent's station wagon. Well, I didn't actually SEE the film, spent most of my time cowering under a blanket. But the one that hooked me to the genre, campy or not, was Lugosi's 'Dracula' (hence the avatar).


----------



## writer93

Time to revive this thread! 
The first horror movie I saw was Friday The 13th. This was back in North Carolina. My uncle had taped it off of HBO or something, and I stumbled upon it and viewed it. I loved it, and soon after I began renting all of the F13 films, then moved on to the Halloween's.


----------



## morgan8586

The first horror movie that I remember that gave me the willy's was Night of the Living Dead(the original black and white version) Since then, Ive seen every living dead movie made(I think). Although some of them are starting to get stupid-has anyone seen -Rave to the Grave?


----------



## Hellrazor

The first horror I saw was when I was in Kindergarden... yes kindergarten. ... My dads dumb ass girlfriend let me watch it. It was the original of the movie where the murderer calls the babysitter "you better check the kids" and he was in the house. The remake is called "when a stranger calls" but I dont remmeber what the original name was currently. Anyway... to this day I cannot sleep a wink when I am in the house alone... I have deep deep seeded issues because of this movie.... Seriously...

Anyway... so I warn all parents out there... do not let your kids watch these flicks... they may not say they affect them ... but they do.


----------



## edwood saucer

The first "monster film" - I believe I was 3 or 4 and saw Destroy All Monsters - at the drive in (this would have been 68 or 69). Also Trog and Gargoyles somewhere around this period (69-7?)

72 - I was 7 and my step brother(go figure) and I watched some classic Hammer film about Frankensteins hand? Really scared.

Saw original theatrical release of Young Frankenstein and fell into the aisle laughing at the "recently dead?" scene with Igor's head next to the skulls.

Around that time saw Prophecy at the theaters. Great beheading.

First genuine horror film was Friday the 13th. Never forget the theater reaction at Jason coming out of the water.

Sorry it long winded - some movies just stay with you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

According to my parents, I've been glued to horror movies on TV since I was way little. It was the only thing that would keep me occupied. Since my mom is a big fan of classic film, I believe the first film I remember watching was the Wolf Man with Lon Chaney.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Do horror-movie posters count? There's a poster of King Kong and Dracula (with Frank Langella) in my basement that I remember my Dad had to take down cause I had nightmares about them.... 

Horror is so different when you're little. For me the scariest movie I saw when I was little was the first "Indiana Jones"-- those spiders at the very beginning were hardcore. Second would be "Jaws"-- the summer after I saw that movie I went in the Ocean and a crab tried to eat my toe, but of course I thought it was Jaws... Never been in the water since.

Actual horror movie-wise, I'm pretty sure it was Dracula (with Bela). My parents have always had a monster movie fest on Halloween after trick-or-treating. When I first started paying attention to Horror movies to a sickening level it was "Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Meyers".


----------



## Sinister

Giving this one the bump for some of our newer members who haven't found this particular thread.


----------

